# 'New' HO manufacturer.



## Montoya1

Thanks to JWL Slot Cars for telling me about JJ Slots. JWL will also be selling these:

http://www.jjslot.com/en/index.asp


----------



## KEW1964

Montoya1 said:


> Thanks to JWL Slot Cars for telling me about JJ Slots. JWL will also be selling these:
> 
> http://www.jjslot.com/en/index.asp
> 
> 
> Okay...What are the details? Will these run on TOMY or TYCO track?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The Hamilbum livery isn't correct, however, it should still appeal to the UK folk.


----------



## kiwidave

The bodies are funky looking. I would like to see what the chassis looks like? The wheels have possibilities for using on custom cars!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great!

More trash of the yard sale fodder type.

Adaptable single lane maybe?


----------



## coach61

cheesy website and too many sets with mcglaring cars.. but hey we need a couple...


----------



## SplitPoster

under the cars tab it says, "No Any Products". 

a one lane race track? Should it say "No any sense?" 

Great, a multi-colorful #24 with an oval logo (wow, where have I seen that?) and a black/red # 42 that if you squint could look like a Texaco logo. Wow, what a concept! Happy meal grade - that's ages 6 and under.

This is news? I guess it passes for such if you just MUST be the first with the scoop, especially if one isn't very particular about what one is scooping.


----------



## CJ53

Wow... 
Looks like a great product if you are a Wanker... 
CJ


----------



## swflyboy

Hey, those slot cars are so detailed! I love the #24 car! Can't really tell what it is, but hey, great job anyways! Oh I love the fact it's eco-friendly! Is it recyclable?


----------



## Montoya1

Some very entertaining responses here


----------



## swflyboy

Montoya1 said:


> Some very entertaining responses here


Engrish and some flaming does make a very entertaining thread.


----------



## Omega

I like to get one of tracks in the fold open case just to have something different.

Dave


----------



## videojimmy

Jesus, you guys are over the top. A guys posts some news about a different HO company and gets his head ripped off? Real nice fellas. 

Thanks Montoya, I'm interested in ANY new HO slot car news. 
Are there any pics of the chassis to be seen?


----------



## videojimmy

as far as the "realism" complaints.... if anyone wants realism, why would they race HO cars with the 1,000 scale MPH? Or even T-jet's... their scale speeds are what ...400 MPH?


----------



## partspig

Really! There is absolutely nothing more realistic than a crank your own slot car set! HA HA HA!!!! Ever hear of lead balloons?


----------



## Montoya1

These do seem to be a coming thing though, even Life-Like are doing a ''kid powered'' set 

VJ - I don't mind the slams, very funny and revealing stuff in fact...


----------



## Montoya1

videojimmy said:


> Are there any pics of the chassis to be seen?


I sent an email asking exactly that. If a few more of us do the same, somebody may get lucky/unluckly. Be sure to let somebody else have the scoop though!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Are these battery powered sets?


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> Jesus, you guys are over the top. A guys posts some news about a different HO company and gets his head ripped off? Real nice fellas.
> 
> Thanks Montoya, I'm interested in ANY new HO slot car news.
> Are there any pics of the chassis to be seen?


Don't think the GUy got his head ripped off, i had to go and read what was posted look at the site look at the cars if ya can put up with the crap website and you'll see we're trashing the junk posted about. Then try getting a price..me's thinking these are bigger then scaleys by the looks and chessier then artins..Plus we know some folks just love to post about crap to stir pots, they should stay on SCI with the trouble making.


----------



## videojimmy

I don't know coach, some of those responses came off kinda nasty


----------



## Montoya1

I think people should reserve judgement for a little bit. On the cars that is.

They can judge and agenda-tick about _me_ as much as they like, it is good for a chortle. Or seven.


----------



## T-jetjim

I couldn't find any separate cars, just sets. The coopers looked a lot like the Scalextrics.
Keep us posted.
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy

All of a sudden Lifelike looks realistic.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Magic Wand not included*

Yeah we all better withhold judgement....until those Happy Meal dung heaps magically transform into thoughtfully engineered slot cars.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

sethndaddy said:


> All of a sudden Lifelike looks realistic.


LMAO!!!!!! :lol::lol::jest::tongue::lol::lol:


----------



## SplitPoster

So if someone comes out with monotone all-plastic "cars" with rubber band power that run in a dayglo pink slotted track, we have to give that company the proper respect because they are contributing to the hobby? Spare me! Kinda like saying Yugo advanced the cause of Italian automobile manufacturers when they built that marvelous Fiat copy and brought it to the U.S..... ( I do like car analogies) a bit of a stretch as well.

The cars and the website have the appearence of a low end Chinese manufacterer (without an international marketing partner) building cheap, unlicensed semi-lookalikes running some on pretty "creatively" designed sets. I.E.: they look like the off brand kids toys you buy new at the flea market. Clue: there are millions of people in China who speak and write in English involved in international business. Shame they couldn't hire one to proof read their website. 

Montoya served it up for what it's worth - and takes kinda what you'd expect from this crowd, given what was dished out. Will Jin-Jin challenge AW, LL and Tomy? I guess the most sanctimonious and pious among us should haunt the low cost import stores and buy a set or two, rev up the handcrank and post a report.


----------



## bobhch

*A new slot car company...Oh Boy!*

Montoya,

Hey man by no means is this post of mine a crack on you. I am just giving my opinion on what you posted up & my thoughts. I could be wrong.  LOL Seriously it's all good man.

These look like they are made for the AIR Mall magazines you see on planes to sucker people into getting JUNK while they are bored flying across the country.

I saw a set with a Herbie 53 Newer VW Bug on the box cover but, then the 2 set cars scrolled across my computer screne. One Black and one White with both of them having the #35 on them in a cheap looking sticker fashion. 

The only fun I would have with this set is to put windex on the track and full speed spin the rear tires untill the armatures smoked & started the bodies on fire...yEAH! 

Bob...I'm saving up for a new Slinky & a Whirl a Wheel...zilla


----------



## Dslot

videojimmy said:


> as far as the "realism" complaints.... if anyone wants realism, why would they race HO cars with the 1,000 scale MPH? Or even T-jet's... their scale speeds are what ...400 MPH?


700+ MPH for Tuff Ones, if I remember correctly.

And I'm inclined to agree with you, VJ. Just about any new HO slot product will have some use, and will appeal to someone, as well as some drawbacks and will turn somebody off. Maybe we could lighten up a bit until we can see what the product is actually like. For all we know, these could be the cheapest, smoothest, most versatile chassis ever put under an HO body - kinda would make it easy to forgive the rough-draft website and odd marketing concepts or proportions/detail on these particular first-gen bodies.

Thanks, Montoya, for taking the risk and effort to bring us something new. :wave: I hope it works out well for you and us.

-- D


----------



## videojimmy

The Atrin cars are cartoonish, but I still bought a few...and they run pretty well too.
It's all good to me. I want my collection to be as diverse as possible... even if the cars do look silly. Besides, do we really need more high end expensive cars, like AW's Super III? Sure, you can get them cheap now, because they were a failed experiment. 

The Jin-Jin line is obviously a toy, so why expect more...especially when ALL HO slot cars are toys when you get down to it?

I for one, will buy at least 2 cars... I like to have 2 of everything.
As I've said a hundred times, I'm more of a collector and Sunday driver than I am
a racer. To each their own.


----------



## Montoya1

OK, these are probably crap.

I am just mindful of what happened when the Marchons reached the UK (as Micro Scalextric). QC was poor, and some of the color schemes, especially the F1s, were terrible. Lots of snooty comments from 'those in the know', some of it in print, and no move by these same people to ban them from the outset followed...

The cars _were_ junk, but they were the first (certainly to reach us) toy chassis with Neo magnets, and hoofing great rail huggers too. Once the rear wheels had been dumped, ultra low tyres fitted, and lots of part sorting carried out their insistance of building tracks that could have been made for such a combo ensured massive amounts of egg on face.

The led to bruised egos and the UK HO civil war, the effects of which are still being felt now. I am not saying that will happen in this case, but it is still better to reserve one's definitive opinion until you have a car in hand to work on, surely?

If nothing else these cars have allowed some to vent some sarcasm that might otherwise go elsewhere, with mild and hilarious side swipes at me on occasion, and also display what I guess 'passes' for wit. So the world is a better place already


----------



## vaBcHRog

I need to jump in here guys. ANY NEW MANUFACTURE IS GOOD NEWS!!!! Lets get one in hand before we throw the baby out with the bath water. More Track always good and did any of you notice the Pit Scene. Could be some good stuff. New wheeles and tires are always welcome and if the chassis has an adjustable wheel base it could be great for the modelers. And who knows maybe the new company will listen to the Hobbiest 

Web site is not terrible but its performance is aggravating

To me a new company is a good sign for the Hobby.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1

JLW intends to get these in. Clearly then he has a relationship with them, or the beginnings of one.


----------



## coach61

I know where i saw these cars before, they are the cars in those little bumper car tracks came out a few years ago.. more like 1/50th scale and well...


----------



## Montoya1

Got pictures or a link coach?


----------



## coach61

They sold them at toys backwards r expensive. had penlite battries in them for go juice. I have not seen them in a long while, mind I haven't been looking for them either as they had a display that I of course had to play err study for future reference.. didn't run well ran wonky and bounced around a lot, plus no real scale to them as my grandkids still 1/43
Want to say Buddy L made it but something else screams Darda.. the other voices we'll ignore for now as they are cranky in the morning.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Astons from oil stains*



Montoya1 said:


> OK, these are probably crap.
> 
> Now yer gettin' it....if it looks like a duck...and walks like a...well you get the idea.
> 
> I am just mindful of what happened when the Marchons reached the UK (as Micro Scalextric). QC was poor, and some of the color schemes, especially the F1s, were terrible. Lots of snooty comments from 'those in the know', some of it in print, and no move by these same people to ban them from the outset followed...
> 
> One mans snooty is another mans truthful albeit blunt observation.
> 
> The cars _were_ junk, but they were the first (certainly to reach us) toy chassis with Neo magnets, and hoofing great rail huggers too. Once the rear wheels had been dumped, ultra low tyres fitted, and lots of part sorting carried out their insistance of building tracks that could have been made for such a combo ensured massive amounts of egg on face.
> 
> So if we throw our precious grog allowance at them....we'll have a great running ugly bucket? Tenaciously clinging to a lost cause on priciple via cash and effort simply goes to illustrate the obvious point; whether one proves that it is viable or not. Kinda like fly paper...the more ya struggle the more certain and predetermined the outcome. "Hey did ya know? I really could build a DB 7 from an oil stain."... but what's the point?
> 
> The led to bruised egos and the UK HO civil war, the effects of which are still being felt now. I am not saying that will happen in this case, but it is still better to reserve one's definitive opinion until you have a car in hand to work on, surely?
> 
> Surely not! Photographic evidence CLEARY indicates that the glass is half empty.
> 
> If nothing else these cars have allowed some to vent some sarcasm that might otherwise go elsewhere, with mild and hilarious side swipes at me on occasion, and also display what I guess 'passes' for wit. So the world is a better place already


 That's mighty magnanimous of you. Your omnipotent JUDGEMENT of our wit serves to illustrate yet another point.


----------



## Montoya1

er, OK then.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Thud*

Letting go of the rope only works if someone else is hanging on :thumbsup:

Right on schedule and true to form.


----------



## Montoya1

I am quite happy to admit you have totally lost me. If that is my fault, then so be it.

Are you the guy who called me Lord Montoyad or some such on SCI?


----------



## Bill Hall

You are free to contact me through any one of the proper avenues .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Better with butter:


----------



## partspig

MMMMMMMMMMM, Butter!!! Movie theater butter!! Double it up!!


----------



## swflyboy

bobhch said:


> Montoya,
> 
> Hey man by no means is this post of mine a crack on you. I am just giving my opinion on what you posted up & my thoughts. I could be wrong.  LOL Seriously it's all good man.
> 
> These look like they are made for the AIR Mall magazines you see on planes to sucker people into getting JUNK while they are bored flying across the country.


I do like the Air Malls, tho probably because I collect precision model aircraft which they have a lot of.


----------



## slotcarman12078

mmmmm.. Thanks Doba!!!


----------



## swflyboy

slotcarman12078 said:


> mmmmm.. Thanks Doba!!!


I can't believe it's not butter.....wait if its not butter then what is it?


----------



## Montoya1

What a bunch 

Anyway, I don't think these two cars look that bad, and both have possibities for the customizers out there.


----------



## videojimmy

not too bad at all... can't wait to the chassis.


----------



## Montoya1

Here is the Hornby Mini for what it is worth:


----------



## monroe_steve

They look like Womp cars only smaller. At least the first ones did.


----------



## slotnewbie69

well now i have finished all that lovely popcorn doba was so generous in providing us all,i must say the cars look better than i expected.whether the track system is any good or not who knows?personally.i agree that if it's a poor product,it will only serve to discourage kids from the hobby.but then again,if they turn out to be fun for kids,maybe they could encourage those same kids to move into the hobby,which is a plus.as a new dad,i think any ammo i have to fend off the dreaded xbox is a good thing!
so as entertaining and informative all the wisecracks were,thanks montoya for posting this,even if it just served us all some yummy popcorn


----------



## coach61

Ok you posted up pics of a Hornby Mini..wtf?


----------



## swflyboy

coach61 said:


> Ok you posted up pics of a Hornby Mini..wtf?


He was comparing the Hornby to the new manufacturer's Mini.


----------



## Montoya1

The chassis


----------



## coach61

Montoya1 said:


> The chassis


some serious tire work to be done lol.. they using Toms old QC dept.? Whats the guide pin look like? I see a big hole and am a bit tepid about anything that big.. lol..prcies up yet? i tried to order a set but it wants all your info before they tell you how much, kinda make me nervous.. I can see the bill.. thanking them so much. that will be 550.00...


----------



## SwamperGene

I don't get it, one thread woefully lamenting the future of the hobby, and this thread bashing a most likely affordable entry level product (saw two larger sets with amazon prices of $29.99). :freak:

One thread bashing product licensing, and this thread bashing a company that uses a creative way to get around it. :freak:

Trust me this hobby will not grow on currently available $100+ sets and $35+ cars. If a product like this can be brought to market at an affordable cost, more power to 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Where others see problems, I see potential for customs... thanks for the pics Motoya

Gene: I agree with you.


----------



## Montoya1

coach61 said:


> some serious tire work to be done lol.. they using Toms old QC dept.? Whats the guide pin look like? I see a big hole and am a bit tepid about anything that big.. lol..prcies up yet? i tried to order a set but it wants all your info before they tell you how much, kinda make me nervous.. I can see the bill.. thanking them so much. that will be 550.00...


I would get in touch with JWL and see what he is bringing in, that is my plan. I hope to get a couple of Minis and a couple of Beetles...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sitting on the fence....*

I agree that new products are a good thing, unless... If those new products are basically junk, IMHO it will more likely turn off more people than turn on. I feel the same way about the battery eating Mattel sets that pretty much only turn up around Christmas time. A few kids might really enjoy stuff like this and progress to better products, but I'm afraid the majority (particularly, these kid's parents) will be burned by these inferior products and assume the rest is no different. Mind you, I'm basing this assumption on my gut feeling and by what the website and the pictures show. 

What I see from the chassis pics are this: Cheap nylon gears, an axle lacking splines to maintain grip on the crown gear, wobbly tires, one set wheel base, and I would imagine no spare parts to maintain these cars because they are designed to be disposable. What do you assume the average life span of this set will be?? Two hours? Maybe two days??

I'm glad someone out there is trying to get new slot products out there, but I fear stuff like this likely does more harm than good. Breathing new life into the hobby is good. Doing it with junk is another nail in the coffin...


----------



## dlw

That big hole in the front is for the screw. The rear screw will go near the crown gear. If you get these, you may want to pick up some splined axles and rear rims to replace the stock ones.


----------



## Omega

Who would I need to contact about getting one of the fold open track cases. Really interested.

Dave


----------



## Montoya1

Do a google for 'Home racing', go to the site and then into the forum and locate the HO section. Then look for JWL...


----------



## bearsox

slotcarman12078 said:


> What I see from the chassis pics are this: Cheap nylon gears, an axle lacking splines to maintain grip on the crown gear, wobbly tires, one set wheel base, and I would imagine no spare parts to maintain these cars because they are designed to be disposable. What do you assume the average life span of this set will be?? Two hours? Maybe two days??


Just a quick observation on the axles ... looking at the front axle i see a splined section. So my guess is that they use the same axle for both front and rear ( cost saver ? ) therefore the rear crown would not have an issue with slipage at all. Can't say if the gears are cheap or expensive from pics as function would determine that. What i can say is that the only for sure concrete poorly made item from the pic is the tires. IF that is all that is wrong post purchase then that's a good thing as most can deal with the wheelbase size. At this point on most any new offering i would simply say wait and see since ya can't race a picture and customs allways look better in 3D than they do in 2D. Someone will get em and report and then another and another. Pretty soon a concensus is formed that will determine viability. Either way..... it's a good thing someone is atleast thinking our little hobby has possibilities.

Bear :wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate

SwamperGene said:


> Trust me this hobby will not grow on currently available $100+ sets and $35+ cars. If a product like this can be brought to market at an affordable cost, more power to 'em. :thumbsup:


First of all, thanks to Montoya for alerting us to this product. For good or evil, at least we know it's there.

Very true Gene. The cost of new Tomy cars is now over $25. The retail cost of Lifelike is also around $25 (if not more). The AW cars are still the least expensive, but are creeping toward the $20 mark. Any large set is well over $120; a pretty good size investment just to see if you like the hobby. 

Mattel only has battery powered sets at Christmas which has to turn off anyone new to the hobby. Small figure eight and too fast cars. After Christmas, what do you do - there's nothing else to buy. And batteries? C'mon Mattel, just add another buck or two to the set price and put in an electric power pack. My guess is that Mattel went to battery power for legal accountability reasons (Shakespeare was right - shoot all the lawyers).

And by the way, I can't get to the website shown in the first post. Is it still there?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Montoya1

There for me.

How much will the human powered sets set back HO then? Even Life-Like plan to do one of those.


----------



## slotnewbie69

they look like old turbo chassis,which people are still racing.probably reverse engineered from a tomy product.they might even be interchangable.worth a try,anyways.


----------



## SwamperGene

slotcarman12078 said:


> I agree that new products are a good thing, unless... If those new products are basically junk, IMHO it will more likely turn off more people than turn on. I feel the same way about the battery eating Mattel sets that pretty much only turn up around Christmas time. A few kids might really enjoy stuff like this and progress to better products, but I'm afraid the majority (particularly, these kid's parents) will be burned by these inferior products and assume the rest is no different. Mind you, I'm basing this assumption on my gut feeling and by what the website and the pictures show.
> 
> What I see from the chassis pics are this: Cheap nylon gears, an axle lacking splines to maintain grip on the crown gear, wobbly tires, one set wheel base, and I would imagine no spare parts to maintain these cars because they are designed to be disposable. What do you assume the average life span of this set will be?? Two hours? Maybe two days??
> 
> I'm glad someone out there is trying to get new slot products out there, but I fear stuff like this likely does more harm than good. Breathing new life into the hobby is good. Doing it with junk is another nail in the coffin...


But see this is my point, these aren't even in the marketplace and assumptions are flying. For starters, if you look at the front axle you'll see a set of splines, my guess is one axle for both positions. So the crown gear slipping is not an issue. Nylon gears? I've seen brand new LifeLikes lose theirs in as little as half an hour. The tires _do_ look horrendous, maybe a high quality stock set off a Super G+ would fare better. And speaking of G's, looks like the electricals are very close in design if not identical....so spare parts might not be an issue. Sorry but I just don't think a "stuff like this" comment holds any water at this point, in fact even though you clearly made a point that it's you gut feeling, it's as detrimental to growth as bad products are...lets at least let them hit the streets so judgements can be based on experience. 

This hobby is full of "marginal" products from every major manufacturer, in fact it's a good part of what keeps the boards alive. I see just above a whole slew of posts already for a guy looking how to prep "new" Tomy track. If it's new it shouldn't need to be prepped, correct? Isn't that the message we're sending regarding this JJ stuff? For everything including the high end stuff there is a "fix this" or "replace that" out there.

As I said a little while back...what do we have for the entry-level racer who's already second-guessing at $50? The Tomy Infinity or the occasional Mattel figure 8?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I totally missed the splines on the front axle. Guess I should have at least finished my first cup of coffee before running my jaw! Me bad!! As for the gears, it can go either way. No more posting for me before I'm fully awake!!:freak:


----------



## videojimmy

to me they look like old Ideal chassis.... with Tomy pickups and life life traction magnets


----------



## NTxSlotCars

videojimmy said:


> to me they look like old Ideal chassis.... with Tomy pickups and life life traction magnets


I think you nailed it Jimmy


----------



## ParkRNDL

Am I seeing right? Do the sets with the pit lane have a bunch of pit/garage/shop accessories? Hmmm....

--rick


----------



## coach61

can we see this beside the scaley at least? that was convient and I get called a basher for asking questions? better then being a sheep me thinks.. baaaaaaaaaaad boooooooys...any chance that hole in the front holds a bolt? why are these pictures all so contrived? why do people buy into crap so easy and call others bashers? I ask tough questions as we all know junk is freakin junk does it have potential? sure it does? is it the size of a breadbox don't know dean made sure we don't see it compared to other cars. I do hope its a good set and does well price is right at 30 bucks. but if its has a guidepin the size of a #2 bolt it won't run on any other track. To much deception going on for my liking but I'd be more then happy to be proven wrong so comon Dean your the guys new best friend he answered your email posrt pics of EVERYTHINg not just select bits. even I can make a dog look like a show Dog with selective deception. and for those who want to call me a basher bite me sheep.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I believe the pin is there coach. Look at the bottom view of the chassis, right below the screw hole. Looks like it's the right size, but that's just a guess. The next question is it replaceable?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> I believe the pin is there coach. The next question is it replaceable?


I guess that would depend on if they are fast enough to knock the pin off. Maybe if the batteries are brand new energizers, but, you know how fast those batteries run down man. Oh well, $30 a set isn't bad for HO. Heck, every car I watch on epay seems to top $30. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Silver Linings*

Aw Coach...You should know by now that the population of candy land wont allow contrarians within the city limits. Everything is gumdrops, rainbows, and teddy bears.

Mud puddles, dogturds, and casual observation are punishable by excommunication.

Remember? 

There wasnt anything wrong with the JLTO's....it was just your poor consumer attitude that wobbled the wheels, gears and axles. 

The Super 3 was OK....After all, it was YOUR negative waves that radiated them causing them to catch fire.

So these humongously scaled Fisher Price Gigantor cars really arent right on the edge of falling off conventional HO track... You need to purchase the hop up kit with the rose colored glasses.

The upshot is your thunderbikes and snowmobiles now relate to something scalewise. Jeez Coach just have a hit of Kool aid and hop the next comet.


----------



## SwamperGene

lol most of 'em are like $5-$7 a set


.... if you order 1000 :freak:


https://www.plusto.com/storecatalog.aspx?userid=573


----------



## micyou03

I am really looking forward to these. I will definately give them a shot.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Better stock up on batteries then.. :lol:


----------



## swflyboy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Better stock up on batteries then.. :lol:


Hey I got this pile for ya to use:lol:








It's a lot, and I mean a lot, of batteries:lol:


----------



## Montoya1

coach61 said:


> can we see this beside the scaley at least? that was convient and I get called a basher for asking questions? better then being a sheep me thinks.. baaaaaaaaaaad boooooooys...any chance that hole in the front holds a bolt? why are these pictures all so contrived? why do people buy into crap so easy and call others bashers? I ask tough questions as we all know junk is freakin junk does it have potential? sure it does? is it the size of a breadbox don't know dean made sure we don't see it compared to other cars. I do hope its a good set and does well price is right at 30 bucks. but if its has a guidepin the size of a #2 bolt it won't run on any other track. To much deception going on for my liking but I'd be more then happy to be proven wrong so comon Dean your the guys new best friend he answered your email posrt pics of EVERYTHINg not just select bits. even I can make a dog look like a show Dog with selective deception. and for those who want to call me a basher bite me sheep.


Where to start?

To able to show you pictures of the two Minis side-by-side I would have to possess both of them. I don't possess either of them, and never gave the impression.

I never 'made sure of anything', there is no deception. Lord knows where you get your notions from Coach!

Then again, the guidepin is quite clearly there, so maybe on this topic it is best to just say you are having a bad day and gloss over your posts...


----------



## coach61

Montoya1 said:


> Where to start?
> 
> To able to show you pictures of the two Minis side-by-side I would have to possess both of them. I don't possess either of them, and never gave the impression.
> 
> I never 'made sure of anything', there is no deception. Lord knows where you get your notions from Coach!
> 
> Then again, the guidepin is quite clearly there, so maybe on this topic it is best to just say you are having a bad day and gloss over your posts...


What?

then why post up pics at all? I as I am sure any body with half a brain and a full set of teeth would ASSUME you had both after all doesn't the email make you best buds as ussual, I gwet my notions from the constant barage of My best bud posts that ussually end this way. if you don't have the info don't make it sound like you've been there i thought you knew what the things were all about my bad for assuming I guess.. should have known better. so I will go back to rolling my eyes and gloss over your first post I guess. I have great days everyday because I do not practice to make myself more important then I really am. no w get them from your buddy and show us the moneys honey..


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> I believe the pin is there coach. Look at the bottom view of the chassis, right below the screw hole. Looks like it's the right size, but that's just a guess. The next question is it replaceable?


Ya I see it it blended and I was looking first thing in the am, My first Boxster from Scaley had one like that no they don't change but there was room to add on so no big worries now..


----------



## Montoya1

Coach, I can't speak for anyone else but to me it is internet 101 not to assume _anything_. If I had the cars I would say so, but post one makes it very clear that JLW is the source for information on this new line.

I am not sure what you are referring to in regard to emails and best buds...


----------



## smalltime

Leave it alone coach...........Trust me, it's easier that way.

This guy has irritated more people than hemmeroids. It's better just to sit back and watch.

If I can let him be, ANYONE can.


----------



## coach61

smalltime said:


> Leave it alone coach...........Trust me, it's easier that way.
> 
> This guy has irritated more people than hemmeroids. It's better just to sit back and watch.
> 
> If I can let him be, ANYONE can.


LOL.. but were is the fun in that...


----------



## videojimmy

*Backstory aside ...*



micyou03 said:


> I am really looking forward to these. I will definately give them a shot.


I'm not sure if I care about the track, I already have too much track I don't use. I'll be checking out 1 or 2 of the cars though. Call me crazy. :freak:


----------



## SplitPoster

coach61 said:


> LOL.. but were is the fun in that...


So true....

Well Coach, the last 2 cars posted do look like actual cars and not Playskool like the othersl, LOL, and when I saw the pics I assumed the poster had taken them too. Who wouldn't? It's that boosa aspect to the posts that gets under your skin, isn't it? 

So the next step is, if the cars are available only in sets, how many sets are folks gonna buy to try out the cars? No point in criticizing, ANYTHING, heaven forbid, until somebody gets them and applies (4.5v? 6v? 9v?) to the motor. 

I am sure somebody will find something they like in the chassis, throwing out the ganook parts, and there will be one more source for oddball stuff - oh, I mean low cost sets that will capture the excitement and imagination of a whole new generation. 

Sad thing is, the established "rose colored glasses" wearers bemoan the fact of $20 cars... I hear they want cheap slot cars - well, if you want CHEAP that is what you get. You can't build and ship a decent chassis for $2.00 each. That's right, an LP record used to cost how much vs a CD now? Gas was 39 cents a gallon vs. $2.80? A loaf of bread was 27 cents. The only thing that hasn't gone up is Hot Wheels, and that's because they were outrageously overpriced when they were new LOL. I'm afraid you can't compare slot cars to Hot Wheels, and nobody is going to sell a good slot car for $2.98. 

Seems like there is more promise for new quality "HO" chassis from sources already known here. More potential from the Mr Aurora chassis if the emphasis ever moves enough from accumulating/collecting to actually manufacturing the whole thing! So I will sit and wait for the reviews.... and perhaps the disclaimers from the innovative "in the know" set when the darn things just don't do very well or last more than 3 hours..... Though reviewing some of those on the website would seem to me to be like a connoisseur of fine confectionary objectively sampling wax lips. 

Remember, cheap wind-up gawky Marx trains saved O gauge for the youngsters and they are just as popular today as ever.... what, that didn't work either?


----------



## coach61

I have to agree with you split, I think if these cars are not oversized there is a lot of trimming you could do to the slab plastic under the motor to make em go go.. as for the pics I should have known better them to assume he knew jack about them he does this all the bloody time. maybe its that west side of Kent gutter English that confuses me.


----------



## Montoya1

Funny stuff. So much malevolence from 'I see no guidepin' and others it is surely one of the most surreal threads I have even been involved in. The weather in the west-side-of-kent (wherever that is) is really crappy right now, so I am indoors a lot. Keep it coming.

As I very, very clearly mentioned in post 17 I had emailed JJS requesting pictures and then 20 odd posts later pics start to appear from me. This could not have been more than two days later fellas. So, it would appear to be a case of you not reading things properly more than me trying to misrepresent what the deal is. Saying that the pictures were sent to me 40 odd hours after saying I had asked for them may have reduced your confusion, but at some point some self-culpability kicks in, surely?

Oh well, I guess if people who can't take the time to spot things in those pictures cannot join the dots and see I did not take them, then that must be down to me!! Skim threads and make assumptions at your peril it would seem, unless you just adopt a everything-is-somebody-elses-fault sensibility! Like I said, bloody funny stuff...

Oh, for those that are still interested, the person who sent me the photos (!) also mentioned the cars _are _available on their own.

If and when I get a chassis I will post some pictures. I assume (LOL) others will do the same?


----------



## SwamperGene

SplitPoster said:


> Sad thing is, the established "rose colored glasses" wearers bemoan the fact of $20 cars... I hear they want cheap slot cars - well, if you want CHEAP that is what you get. You can't build and ship a decent chassis for $2.00 each.


Yeah I know, as Mattel has shown us they need to get $2._*98*_ for a rolling x2 chassis. So yeah, affordable entry level cars are _entirely_ out of the question.


----------



## Montoya1

The cars, according to the info JWL posted on another forum, will be $7 each.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

SwamperGene said:


> lol most of 'em are like $5-$7 a set
> 
> 
> .... if you order 1000 :freak:
> 
> 
> https://www.plusto.com/storecatalog.aspx?userid=573


Hi Gene,
I'm just curious - what is that site? In other words, who is it aimed toward? And how do you find these websites???

If it's legit, it's pretty incredible the sets, no matter how cheaply made, can be sold for so little. The manufacturer has to make something on the deal, so what does this mean - the sets can be produced for about half of what they are asking? For what they SELL these sets for, I could only MAKE a couple pieces of track.

Joe


----------



## SwamperGene

Grandcheapskate said:


> Hi Gene,
> I'm just curious - what is that site? In other words, who is it aimed toward? And how do you find these websites???


Joe I don't know "what" that site is for sure but I see plenty of them, I guess just a B2B distribution site? Found it via Google...a lot of times I search images rather than web sites, it can sometimes dig up some interesting stuff that way.



Grandcheapskate said:


> If it's legit, it's pretty incredible the sets, no matter how cheaply made, can be sold for so little. The manufacturer has to make something on the deal, so what does this mean - the sets can be produced for about half of what they are asking? For what they SELL these sets for, I could only MAKE a couple pieces of track.


Once the tooling is done, the cost of plastic items can be measured in fractions of a cent. Many of these companies make product for other companies, so some or most of the tooling is already there. In fact if you read through the JJ site there is mention of contacting them to have branded sets made. For all we know this company could very well be producing slot car products that are sold under well known names. The Tomy shoe/hangar setup could point to these guys being the actual manufacturer of Tomy chassis, at that price they are surely not outsourcing parts or design work. A while back Dan (lenny) mentiond the factory that produced the AutoWorld chassis, they too had their own more "toyish" looking line of slot car sets.


----------



## lenny

SwamperGene said:


> Once the tooling is done, the cost of plastic items can be measured in fractions of a cent.


that's not true, it's not that cheap. Fractions of a dollar, maybe, but not fractions of a cent.



SwamperGene said:


> Many of these companies make product for other companies, so some or most of the tooling is already there. In fact if you read through the JJ site there is mention of contacting them to have branded sets made. For all we know this company could very well be producing slot car products that are sold under well known names. The Tomy shoe/hangar setup could point to these guys being the actual manufacturer of Tomy chassis, at that price they are surely not outsourcing parts or design work.


That type of shoe/hangar configuration has been used on Marchon, Tomy, these JJ cars and maybe a few others over the years. I'd say based on the emails I've exchanged with JJ Slots that they don't currently make these for anyone else 'at this time'. 



SwamperGene said:


> A while back Dan (lenny) mentiond the factory that produced the AutoWorld chassis, they too had their own more "toyish" looking line of slot car sets.


That factory is Childford. They not only produce the AW chassis but all the bodies. They are the manufacturer for the JL/RC2/AW lines of slot cars. They've been doing this since the first round of the JL cars. I'm not sure what 'toyish looking line of slot car sets' you're referring too.

Dan


----------



## SwamperGene

lenny said:


> that's not true, it's not that cheap. Fractions of a dollar, maybe, but not fractions of a cent.


Depends on the actual material and what's being produced, really. (*what I'm refering to is that a gear can cost say 2.5 cents to make, a wheel 4.7, etc.)



lenny said:


> That type of shoe/hangar configuration has been used on Marchon, Tomy, these JJ cars and maybe a few others over the years. I'd say based on the emails I've exchanged with JJ Slots that they don't currently make these for anyone else 'at this time'.


Can't say I've see it on a Marchon, at least not one that resembles Tomy that closely. Then again I've only messed with a few Marchon cars. Keep in mind I say it's possible, not a fact by any means.




lenny said:


> That factory is Childford. They not only produce the AW chassis but all the bodies. They are the manufacturer for the JL/RC2/AW lines of slot cars. They've been doing this since the first round of the JL cars. I'm not sure what 'toyish looking line of slot car sets' you're referring too.
> 
> Dan


These:

http://images.google.com/images?um=...+formula+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0

Back when you first mentioned their name, these set were viewable on their site, currently they are blocked. They had a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Agj*



SwamperGene said:


> Yeah I know, as Mattel has shown us they need to get $2._*98*_ for a rolling x2 chassis. So yeah, affordable entry level cars are _entirely_ out of the question.


Better flick some beans to the other side of the abacus Gene...by the time you factor in shipping AND the hidden costs of repairing the hull plating in yer slot cave (where the Alien Gastric Juice based tires have eaten through to the fourth dimension), and the HAZ-MAT cleanup, plus a new set of non AGJ hides and shipping... I think yer up around six ...er....six fiddy.


----------



## SwamperGene

Bill Hall said:


> Better flick some beans to the other side of the abacus Gene...by the time you factor in shipping AND the hidden costs of repairing the hull plating in yer slot cave (where the Alien Gastric Juice based tires have eaten through to the fourth dimension), and the HAZ-MAT cleanup, plus a new set of non AGJ hides and shipping... I think yer up around six ...er....six fiddy.


 
lol I knew that was comin' Bill, and in all fairness SP did say "build _and_ ship"...

so I stand corrected, especially considering how much closer $6.50 is to $20.


----------



## lenny

SwamperGene said:


> Depends on the actual material and what's being produced, really. (*what I'm refering to is that a gear can cost say *2.5 cents to make, a wheel 4.7,* etc.)


you've proved my point...



SwamperGene said:


> Can't say I've see it on a Marchon, at least not one that resembles Tomy that closely. Then again I've only messed with a few Marchon cars.


I didn't say it was identical, I said is was a similar setup.


----------



## micyou03

I am just very anxious to try some of these cars. I have a variable voltage regulated power supply so, I won't be needing any batteries. There are going to be new 1/43rd offerings as well. I am hoping they will be better than they look in the pictures but, none the less I am going to give some of these cars a shot.

Montoya1, thanks for posting these here. I did however see them on the other board first but kind of forgot about them. Avaialibility time is quickly arriving.


----------



## Bill Hall

SwamperGene said:


> lol I knew that was comin' Bill, and in all fairness SP did say "build _and_ ship"...
> 
> so I stand corrected, especially considering how much closer $6.50 is to $20.


Thankfully you have brought yer sense of humor with you Gene... besides I've grown weary of watching Coach poke Dean with a stick.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Update. I just noticed these are all hand crank sets. You crank the generator, and squeeze the controller with the other hand I guess. Kinda screwy if you ask me, but at least you won't need a boat load of batteries. The web site id kinda confusing. They list them as battery, but if you look at the small pics, it shows the hand crank and the controller.


----------



## SplitPoster

Bill Hall said:


> Thankfully you have brought yer sense of humor with you Gene... besides I've grown weary of watching Coach poke Dean with a stick.


Rantin' is kinda fun, but if Coach is gonna use a stick I say forget this virtual business and give him a real one. Bet he knows how to use it too. :thumbsup: I do appreciate the clarification with "built and shipped" - like fleabay at times, the seller's profit may be on line B instead of line A.

Re Mattel: I would hazard to guess (since everything else beyond this on this thread is pure speculation anyway) that once items are in production (or even out of production and warehoused in part or in whole), especially if one company takes over existing production, tooling and inventory from another, that the prices do go down. Kinda like what then-30 year old NOS t jet chassis were selling for before they got scarce vs. the cost of reproduction now. One could also consider the possibility of selling part of the line at little to no profit to support sales of the most profitable part of the line. If Mattel has customers who buy their sets and trash a chassis, it makes sense to pass along the replacemement chassis inexpensively so the sets don't get thrown away and leave a bad taste in customer's mouths. Mattel makes their money from product moving off the shelf in the holiday season, not on mail order "parts" replacement. That's good customer service. 


If this potentially fine manufacturer wanted to get a buzz without a lot of work (they already have made a bit of a buzz without supplying anything but pictures, but I digress) - so, if they want to try the acid test without having to actually place their products in international retail stores - it would be a good idea to make said product available to hobbyists and enthusiasts, taking a step beyond teasers and pictures. It works if those pictures are of retail-ready products and not prototypes. It would then be interesting to see, for example, how useful those wheels and tires are, and how motors and gears designed for (whatever power output the hand crank generates) function outside the "set-up, play with it for a week in late December" model. 

I for one propose that Mr Montoya takes advantage of his international network connections to get some chassis sent over and made available to the HT crowd for testing so we don't have to speculate over pictures and do disservice to these new slot cars any longer! 

Another fun rant, you boys behave now. It's slot cars, not quite life-and-death unless you really don't get out much at all.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Look daddy! They're already broken!*

From the "idle hands are the devils workshop" bunch.

No selfrespecting kid is gonna drop his high fructose corn syrup to hand crank a slot set ala model t style...

I mean really ....would you set your beer down? Unless of course the set comes with the complimentary gravity feed fructose/beer helmet option.

Entry level...or ...yard sale wall flower? Only time will tell, but I'll put 5 bux on "Stoopid" right now.

"Oooooooh daddy, oh mummy, I really must get started on my crippling carpal tunnel early. Can I puuuuuuuuuhleeeeeze have one? I promise to wind it and crank it everyday!"

I'd go do my chores and my homework before I'd have ever hand jacked my slotcars. What's next, hybrid methane fueled "anti carpal tunnel" versions that run off yer hot air vent?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Model-T style - that's awesome! - lol


----------



## swflyboy

Hand crank. How does that work?


----------



## ParkRNDL

Believe it or not, I already did this a few years ago. Shoulda patented it, I guess. :lol:

I have a thread on it here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=141441

Some of the pics are gone, but I'll put the important ones here to save you the click.

This is a hand crank generator used in middle school science classes:










I was teaching middle school English a few years ago, and I saw some kids using these generators to run little lights as I walked past the science area one day and I got to thinking... after a conversation with the science teacher, I set up a little "project" for the kids to do:



















The cars were 440s and LLs. If you cranked too fast, you could easily launch them off the curves. So to be fair, it COULD work...

The kids had fun, too, but I think it was because they were getting to play with toy cars instead of doing a science worksheet. Would it be successful as a toy? I dunno...

--rick

edit: if anyone cares, i put all the pics back in the original thread


----------



## swflyboy

ParkRNDL said:


>


OK....if this is the type used, I HIGHLY DOUBT that will sell well at all, since it'll be REALLY tiring to crank that thing over and over again.


----------



## SwamperGene

Of the 30-some sets this company has listed only a portion are "hand crank". Some of the export sites have more detailed descriptions and the rest are said to be powered by "Battery Box or Optional AC adapter". These guys are not the first to use a hand crank contraption either, which I agree is not gonna go over well.

As for passing judgement on how good or bad these things will be overall, I'll wait 'til they are actually on the market...which personally I doubt will be anytime soon as this company is not the first job shop to offer their own line of product. An affordable set with separately available cars that a kid could purchase with a week's allowance would fill some very important gaps in this hobby. Not everything needs to be an adult collectible, nor should we condone everything that isn't.


----------



## Montoya1

This is basically the same as the human powered set that LL currently have listed on their site:

http://www.gizoo.co.uk/Products/ToysGames/Interactive/RaceInACase.htm

Meanwhile it seems as if AFX have snuck 4 new F1s onto the market and nobody much has noticed


----------



## Montoya1

Who wants to see the vid of that set again? Good for a laugh the first time I seem to recall 






What a hobby!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Montoya1 said:


> . . . Meanwhile it seems as if AFX have snuck 4 new F1s onto the market and nobody much has noticed


Whatever dude - here's the link you want to be coy about:

Cars Not Yet Available


----------



## SplitPoster

Montoya1 said:


> Who wants to see the vid of that set again? Good for a laugh the first time I seem to recall
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjFs16b_y6I
> 
> What a hobby!



First, that young lady in the video seems QUITE easily amused. Scarily so. More engaged than most little kids would be, though that case is the perfect size to bash younger siblings over the head with. 

Crank as hard as you want and the cars don't de-slot easily, 6 v dc. Hmmm, Lap counter goes only to 10, that limits its usefulness as a pub game, "see which drunk can crank the longest until their wrist gives out or they forget what they're doing" kinda stuff.

However, it may be useful in a beer-swilling "see how many laps you can crank holding your breath without snorting, inhaling or spewing" challenge. Great idea, and bang-up brilliant for the future of the hobby. If the cars crap out, they can always stage the "put your wet tongue on the rails and let your challengers crank faster and faster until you have to disengage from the track in pain" contest! Wow, what a marvelous and versatile toy!

PRNDL.... Hmmm, science class. I remember being happy shaking cream to make butter, kinda the same thing isn't it? A great diversion from reading or the chalkboard, and there was always the chance that somebody could drop the container and make a glorious big mess, but I never had the urge to repeat the activity at home LOL. Still, that is a nice "experiment" and set up, those kids are fortunate to have a science teacher who takes the time to do things like that for them.


----------



## lenny

Montoya1 said:


> This is basically the same as the human powered set that LL currently have listed on their site:
> 
> http://www.gizoo.co.uk/Products/ToysGames/Interactive/RaceInACase.htm


Kinda pricey for a hunk of crap in a case...



Montoya1 said:


> Meanwhile it seems as if AFX have snuck 4 new F1s onto the market and nobody much has noticed :hat:


Maybe no one really cares...


----------



## swflyboy

SplitPoster said:


> First, that young lady in the video seems QUITE easily amused. Scarily so. More engaged than most little kids would be, though that case is the perfect size to bash younger siblings over the head with.
> 
> Crank as hard as you want and the cars don't de-slot easily, 6 v dc. Hmmm, Lap counter goes only to 10, that limits its usefulness as a pub game, "see which drunk can crank the longest until their wrist gives out or they forget what they're doing" kinda stuff.
> 
> However, it may be useful in a beer-swilling "see how many laps you can crank holding your breath without snorting, inhaling or spewing" challenge. Great idea, and bang-up brilliant for the future of the hobby. If the cars crap out, they can always stage the "put your wet tongue on the rails and let your challengers crank faster and faster until you have to disengage from the track in pain" contest! Wow, what a marvelous and versatile toy!


Lap counter goes to only 10. After that it overloads and breaks. Hmmmm....

OK....don't know about you guys, but these cars are junk at FIRST LOOK. Especially since most of the track's background is made of cheap cardboard.

Then again-I could be wrong. We'll see.


----------



## lenny

1976Cordoba said:


> Whatever dude - here's the link you want to be coy about:
> 
> Cars Not Yet Available


'Coy'... That's a good description of just about any information posted by Dean-O... You nailed it, 'Doba...


Definitions of *coy* on the Web (take your pick...):

affectedly modest or shy especially in a playful or provocative way
showing marked and often playful or irritating evasiveness or reluctance to make a definite or committing statement; "a politician coy about his intentions"
modestly or warily rejecting approaches or overtures; "like a wild young colt, very inquisitive but very coy and not to be easily cajoled" 
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn
Coy (Coordinates: Latitude - 36° 54' 1 N, Longitude - 10° 42' 5 W) is a town within the municipality of Lorca, in the Spanish province of Murcia ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coy_(Spain)
 (obsolete) To caress, pet; to coax, entice; (obsolete) To calm or soothe; bashful, shy; Quiet, reserved, modest; Reluctant to give details about something sensitive; notably prudish; Pretending shyness or modesty; Soft, gentle, hesitating
en.wiktionary.org/wiki/coy
quiet (artfully shy, coquettish) - 12 misses
quizlet.com/189746/romeo-and-juliet-vocabulary-act-ii-flash-cards/


----------



## grungerockjeepe

If the cars really ARE only $7 a pop, Id bag that mini cooper just for the H-E double hockeysticks of it....


----------



## Montoya1

I was not being coy, sweet that somebody took the time to trawl some online dictionaries though, it was merely a throwaway line to point up the amount of heat this thread is generating whilst far more interesting stuff is going on.

I am looking at some stunning 908 pictures right now for example.


----------



## videojimmy

I think the hand cranks COULD work IF they powered a rechargable battery.... then as you "ran out of gas" you can crank the handle for more juice in the battery. 

One argument that's been presented here a few times is the "this product will HURT the hobby"

I don't see it... will it hurt the hobby any more than the Super III did? 
That was an expensive car, and it was massive failure in the eyes of most people.
A lot of us took a real beating on that one. I pre ordered my set... and even though most of it's still MIB, I MIGHT be able to sell for them a third of what it cost me... should I choose to get rid of them. I didn't want cars that you had to glue barrels into, or spent an hour tweeking just to get to run. If I wanted to do that, I would have bought parts from Wizzard and built a car. Ready to Run should mean just that, ready to RUN! 

And yet somehow, the hobby continues... as does AW. 
I applauded their effort, and still bought their product afterwards.
I support ANY new HO endeavor. Why don't some of you? 

Anyway, please guys... spare us the "this will hurt the hobby" dogma.

And let's be honest, the anger on this thread isn't about anything more than personal resentments some you guys harbor amongst each other. 

Will someone please pass me the popcorn?


----------



## SplitPoster

Lenny, brilliant analysis, demonstrated impulsively/compulsively/inevitably with the "looking at Porsche 908's" in the response. I'm not going to ask, I don't care. I look at a lot of pictures, real stuff is a bit more satisfying.

Rechargeable battery - actually OK for a toy, but, given manual recharging, the level of battery recharge/length of discharge time/battery life would be another variable, another part to replace if the set is held onto, and the only component that definitely have a limited life. Unfortunately sounds like green gimmickry - how long would it take to charge a battery with a hand crank vs. 110v? How does partial recharging affect battery life. I have a hand crank flashlight with a rechargeable battery, now it only works when the crank is turning. A friend flies RC planes - the best electrics won't go more than 15 minutes (and I may be generous with that?) without a full recharge.

Way too much macro-analysis on this affecting the hobby - positive or negative. Somebody is making some cheap knock-offs. Big deal. This is somebody trying to make a buck. Could it hurt the hobby? Perhaps if people buy one of these gems as an entry level set and associate its quality with anything else available, but not likely.
Will it help the hobby? I suppose in a group where hardcore people post about looking to defunct printers for parts, another new source of stuff isn't a bad thing. But: Do you think they'll be anything involved that is better than what is available elsewhere? Is anything innovative portrayed? No and no. Is there a commitment to quality, marketing to build a repeat customer base, or putting out something that hasn't been done before? No.

Fun to discuss, if you can project any positive impact on "the hobby" from this new endeavor, these products, or whateve coyly presented bit of fluff is coming from this you'd get an "A" in wishcasting.


----------



## Montoya1

Porsche 908? LOL


----------



## swflyboy

SplitPoster said:


> Lenny, brilliant analysis, demonstrated impulsively/compulsively/inevitably with the "looking at Porsche 908's" in the response. I'm not going to ask, I don't care. I look at a lot of pictures, real stuff is a bit more satisfying.
> 
> Rechargeable battery - actually OK for a toy, but, given manual recharging, the level of battery recharge/length of discharge time/battery life would be another variable, another part to replace if the set is held onto, and the only component that definitely have a limited life. Unfortunately sounds like green gimmickry - how long would it take to charge a battery with a hand crank vs. 110v? How does partial recharging affect battery life. I have a hand crank flashlight with a rechargeable battery, now it only works when the crank is turning. A friend flies RC planes - the best electrics won't go more than 15 minutes (and I may be generous with that?) without a full recharge.
> 
> Way too much macro-analysis on this affecting the hobby - positive or negative. Somebody is making some cheap knock-offs. Big deal. This is somebody trying to make a buck. Could it hurt the hobby? Perhaps if people buy one of these gems as an entry level set and associate its quality with anything else available, but not likely.
> Will it help the hobby? I suppose in a group where hardcore people post about looking to defunct printers for parts, another new source of stuff isn't a bad thing. But: Do you think they'll be anything involved that is better than what is available elsewhere? Is anything innovative portrayed? No and no. Is there a commitment to quality, marketing to build a repeat customer base, or putting out something that hasn't been done before? No.
> 
> Fun to discuss, if you can project any positive impact on "the hobby" from this new endeavor, these products, or whateve coyly presented bit of fluff is coming from this you'd get an "A" in wishcasting.


Totally agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene

videojimmy said:


> And let's be honest, the anger on this thread isn't about anything more than personal resentments some you guys harbor amongst each other.


Yeah and it's pretty sad, this thread looks like something from the mag car boards, actually worse cuz the OP wasn't pushing an agenda, just posted a simple link. :freak:


----------



## SwamperGene

*Really*

Let's look at the original:



Montoya1 said:


> Thanks to JWL Slot Cars for telling me about JJ Slots. JWL will also be selling these:
> 
> http://www.jjslot.com/en/index.asp


A very simple post. No opinions, no hidden sales agendas, nothing. In fact Deanne's first posted (and I believe _only_) opinion about these was:


Montoya1 said:


> OK, these are probably crap.


He was asked to post pictures and did, right away the negativity starts to fly, obviously with little true thought as most of the observations were _wrong_. (Guess not too many folks noticed the AC adapter plug label in the video either)

In the meantime, with people actually thanking Deanne for the link, the innuendos start...sheep, kool-aid, rose colored glasses, etc. _That's a stab at the rest of us_ who may not see a problem with such a simple thread and that's downright offensive.

These are obviously toy cars, no one implied they were anything more _except_ for those who so desperately want them to be something they are not. For cryin' out loud be happy there are still "other" companies out there that would even consider producing a toy car that runs around a grooved track.

Mr Montoya here certainly has made his legacy on the web, trust me as a former mag racer I've seen much, much worse. But part of that "legacy" was created by people who, just like here in this thread, keep trying their hardest to push his buttons, and that ain't right anywhere let alone on one of the better boards this hobby has.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So, are they battery powered?


----------



## SwamperGene

The real answer is "who knows?". As I said the export sites list the JJ sets as battery or optional AC adapter, but that is the boxed sets, not the race in a case sets. But the one in the video does show an AC Adapter power input symbol on the side.


----------



## swflyboy

I won't be too surpised if these cars come out in June 2014.....


----------



## copperhead71

Whats a mag board?You know i'm new!:hat:


----------



## Grandcheapskate

SwamperGene said:


> A very simple post. No opinions, no hidden sales agendas, nothing. In fact Deanne's first posted (and I believe _only_) opinion about these was:
> 
> 
> He was asked to post pictures and did, right away the negativity starts to fly, obviously with little true thought as most of the observations were _wrong_. (Guess not too many folks noticed the AC adapter plug label in the video either)
> 
> In the meantime, with people actually thanking Deanne for the link, the innuendos start...sheep, kool-aid, rose colored glasses, etc. _That's a stab at the rest of us_ who may not see a problem with such a simple thread and that's downright offensive.
> 
> These are obviously toy cars, no one implied they were anything more _except_ for those who so desperately want them to be something they are not. For cryin' out loud be happy there are still "other" companies out there that would even consider producing a toy car that runs around a grooved track.
> 
> Mr Montoya here certainly has made his legacy on the web, trust me as a former mag racer I've seen much, much worse. But part of that "legacy" was created by people who, just like here in this thread, keep trying their hardest to push his buttons, and that ain't right anywhere let alone on one of the better boards this hobby has.


 Well said Gene. This may be the nastiest thread I have seen on this board.


----------



## kiwidave

Yeah what is a mag board? I still go with my first post. The Nascars and F1's are funky looking. Kids today have an eye for detail. I don't think they will appeal to them!


----------



## swflyboy

kiwidave said:


> Yeah what is a mag board? I still go with my first post. The Nascars and F1's are funky looking. Kids today have an eye for detail. I don't think they will appeal to them!


These are recycleable...no value at all.....sadly...


----------



## Montoya1

lenny said:


> I'd say based on the emails I've exchanged with JJ Slots that they don't currently make these for anyone else 'at this time'.
> 
> Dan


So you have known about these HO cars for a while then?


----------



## SwamperGene

Mag Board
Pronunciation: \ˈmag ˈbord\

An Internet forum where HO racers, usually aligned with certain brands or classes of HO Slot Racing Cars and often times having or showing an excessively high opinion of oneself, post insidious and/or agenda-laden comments which often lead to fighting, name-calling, and occasional outright threats of physical violence.


----------



## tomhocars

Whats the big deal? If you really wantt to see insults fly,come on a road trip with me,Bob,Danny and sometimes Kevin and Carl.Bob's daughter reported back to Bob's wife she would never go with us again because we HATED each other,insulting and sometimes physical violence.Sorry Bob.i tend to view things different than I used to.I know the difference between junk and quality.There is room for both .There has to be.Did anyone buy a Yugo thinking it was a great car and it was going to be better than the Ferrari that they really wanted.If it wasn't for inexpensive cars the hobby would be dead.I think there can be garbage and quality at the same price.Personally I dont collect JL/AW except for a few models.But they have helped the hobby with cars for around $15.00.Tomy/Racemasters has great graphics and speed.I think when I saw the Dash Black Hot Rod Coupes and Roadsters they were the greatest cars for $10 that I ever saw.A real one was $500.00 at the time.I wouldn't take my original's out of the case because someone might breath on it.Every manufacturer has had some junk along the way.I won't say what each one had because of some fragile company lawyer .Lifelike has great sponsor licenseing .When they were bought by Walthers I figured with the HO realism there would be great details on the cars.My biggest disappointment is Mattel.When they bought Tyco I thought we would see an endless supply of great Hot Wheels to slot car crossovers.Big dissapointment..So lets see where this new company goes,like anything ,we should at least give it a little time.It doesn't mean much,it's just my thoughts.


----------



## Bill Hall

Remember the Alamo Coach!

Lets rock!


----------



## swflyboy

Montoya1 said:


> Most surreal thread of the new decade so far without a doubt.


That, surpisingly, you can find elsewhere....just not here.


----------



## Bill Hall

*American Grafitti*



Montoya1 said:


> I have read that 3 times and honestly cannot make any sense of it at all, other than I might have been called a git
> 
> I did also get the impression Coach really has a hard on for side-by-side pictures so the answer is simple...
> 
> Most surreal thread of the new decade so far without a doubt.



Yeah Coach....yer all "cereal" and stuff...I dont get it either. Could ya maybe spell it out for us?


----------



## KEW1964

tomhocars said:


> Lifelike has great sponsor licenseing .When they were bought by Walthers I figured with the HO realism there would be great details on the cars.My biggest disappointment is Mattel.When they bought Tyco I thought we would see an endless supply of great Hot Wheels to slot car crossovers.Big dissapointment..So lets see where this new company goes,like anything ,we should at least give it a little time.It doesn't mean much,it's just my thoughts.


Years ago, when it was Lifelike, wasn't there a survey that was conducted in order for Lifelike to know what people in the hobby were looking for?...Anything ever come of that?

And, I have to agree with the comments about Mattel...I expected more influx to slotcars when they took over considering how many car designs they have with the Hot Wheels line.


----------



## coach61

To make it simple for those who read slowly... show me the cars with other cars thats all i asked then a pile of dorks started it was a hate thread as is par for the course around here. Dean put up or shut up.. and i could have called you worse.. poke poke...


----------



## wheelszk

The cars are in post #123, not with other cars.


----------



## SwamperGene




----------



## coach61

SwamperGene said:


>


LOL as I suspetced. not any where near Ho scale.


----------



## swflyboy

SwamperGene said:


>


Ooh, certainly great for ultimate crashing.


----------



## Montoya1

Cauchy said:


> To make it simple for those who read slowly... show me the cars with other cars thats all i asked then a pile of dorks started it was a hate thread as is par for the course around here. Dean put up or shut up.. and i could have called you worse.. poke poke...


If you wish to call me worse go right ahead, since resorting to name calling says a lot about a person's level of maturity. As for poke, poke it is all miss, miss so far (and will always be so) since this is merely a forum and only about toy cars.

Your judgment is further called into question, as if the vanished guide pin hilarity was not enough, by calling HT a place for hate threads. I have no idea what makes you think that.

And you still have the hots for side-by-picture despite in being as clear as it could be they cannot be provided at this time. Why are you still insisting on that?


----------



## Griffworks

I think it's past time that this thread was locked due to the constant, flagrant insults hurled at others just because you don't agree with them. 

.


----------

